# Solved: Cannot connect second computer to router



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I got a used computer from another party that I want to connect to my router. I am using a D-Link DI-524 Wireless Router and an Alltel Speedstream 5200 modem. I already have a desktop and laptop connected and they are working fine. But I cannot figure out how to get this other computer to connect. The nework adapter that is in it is listed in Device Manager under Network Adapters as: Intel(R) Pro/ 100 VE Network Connection. The computer is running Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2.
I installed the disk that came with the D-Link router on this second computer and attached the wire from the computer to the router but cannot get a connection.
I tried installing a wireless D-Link adapter that I have, a DWL-520 V. E1 card but got a message saying it could not connect wirelessly to the router. I can't figure out what that is about. I've tried to give as much information as I can. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I tried what you said after it typed in the command and hit enter a black box flashed up for about half a second and then was gone. I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try again. It sounds like you typed ipconfig in the Run box.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

You were right. Now I got what you wanted. But I can't figure out how to copy it from the black box to my removeable drive so will give the information below:
Windows IP Configuration..............................................: outlaw
Primary Dns Suffix........................................................:
Mode Type...................................................................: Brpadcast
IP Routing Enabled.......................................................: No
Wins Proxy Enabled.....................................................: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection--specific DNS Suffix....................................:
Description..................................................................: Intel <R> Pro/100 VE 
Network Connection
Physical Address.........................................................: 00-07-E9-C6-11-D0
Dhcp Enabled..............................................................: Yes
IP Address..................................................................: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask...............................................................: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway..........................................................:
DHCP Server...............................................................: 255.255.255.255

I hope this tells you more than it tells me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> But I can't figure out how to copy it from the black box to my removeable drive


See the last two paragraphs of my post. 

(from a JohnWill post)

IP addresses of 0.0.0.0 are normally caused by one of the following.

Diagnosis:
1.	DHCP Service not running.
2.	Duplicate IP address on the network.
3.	Bad NIC card drivers.
4.	Defective NIC hardware.

Resolution:
1.	Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.
2.	Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, reboot the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.
3.	Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.
4.	Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I want to connect another computer to my router so it can be on the internet. I have a desktop computer running Windows XP Pro with Service Pack 3, a D-Link DI-524 four port wireless router and a DSL connection using Alltel's Speedstream 5200 DSL modem. All that is working fine. Now I have this other computer that is running Windows XP Home Edition with Service Pack 2. It has an Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Adapter integrated on the motherboard rather than a discreet card. Device Manager says it is working properly. But I cannot connect to the Internet. 
Do I have to install the software for the router or modem or both on this computer even though it is already installed on my first desktop computer? I also have a laptop that accesses the internet through the router and modem but I didn't have to install the software when I connected with it. So why is it so difficult to get this computer to connect? Oh yes, I also removed the onboard network adapter and put in a network adapter card in a PCI slot but could not connect with that either.
I am at my wits end; hope someone can help with this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try the below repairs and if you are still not working please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is this a different second computer than the one in your other open thread: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/745899-cannot-connect-second-computer-router.html ?

Thought I recognized that name; I should have checked before the previous reply.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

No same second computer. Still trying to solve the problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please do NOT start multiple threads for the same issue. I've merged them both here.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I apologize for the second posting. I am coming now with a little more information. I am really puzzled as to why this computer won't connect. It is a Dell computer with a 2GHz CPU running Windows XP Home Edition with built in Ethernet which Device Manager says is working properly. I have a very old computer that was assembled from parts that has a 266MHz CPU running Windows 98 SE. I connected it to the same cable through the same router and it connected to the internet okay.
Can there be some setting with Windows XP itself that is preventing this Dell computer from connecting?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As Terry posted, IP addresses of all zeros usually have specific causes, did you try to track down each of those?

Have you connected this machine directly to the broadband modem to see if it connects? (power cycle the modem for 30 seconds when you make the change)


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

John Will,
Thank you for responding to my question. In answer to yours; yes, I had technical support on the phone for some time walking me through steps to try to determine what is wrong. They finally said to check with D-Link to make sure the router is working. But of course the router is working because my other computers work fine this way. 
I connected the computer directly to the modem and cycled the modem as you said but got the same results.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I would try another ethernet cable if you haven't already, and if you have, then reformat and install clean Windows, you are dealing with what is probably a badly messed up Windows from someone else's problems and why would you want their os anyway?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, before we resort to formatting, let's make sure we've covered all the other bases.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Under network adapters:
3Com 3C905TX-based Ethernet Adapter (Generic)
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
The is a red X in front of the Intel adapter because I disabled it when I installed the 3Com adapter. There are no other yellow ? or !


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Show an ipconfig /all for the PCI adapter (unless I missed it above).


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Description............................................3Com 3C905TX-based Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address...................................00-60-97-DE-9C-6B
Dhcp Enabled........................................Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled.......................Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address..................169.254.211.170
Subnet Mask.........................................255.255.0.0
Default Gateway....................................:

I hope this is what you needed.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

At least that one is not getting IP 0.0.0.0.

Not getting a Dhcp response is usually because the router's Dhcp server is not enabled, a bad router LAN port, a bad cable, a bad NIC or a 3rd party firewall (security suite) completely blocking.

If you eliminated the other 3 possibilities (for IP of all zeros) listed earlier the integrated adapter is probably bad. It may have been fried by an electrical surge; occasionally such a surge can take out enough of the motherboard that PCI NICs will also not work.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Would that be true even though Device Manager says that they are working properly?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's been my experience that pretty much every time I've had a problem with a printer, dial-up modem, etc., Device Manager has assured me that it is "working properly." When Device Manager reports a problem, there really is a problem. I have no clue what it means by "working properly."


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought I would put the 3Com adapter in the other PCI slots to see if it would make a difference. Each time I put it in a different slot then checked in Device Manager it put a number behind the description of the adapter, as #2, #3.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's normal, Windows sees it as a "new" piece of hardware since it's in a different PCI slot.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

So, where does that leave me? Am I out of options and have a bad motherboard?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you move it to a new slot, let's make one "final" attempt to make it work.

Connect it to a known good cable and router port that has been tested using another machine.

Run the stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Let's see the status in Device Manager.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Finally, let's see the IPCONFIG again.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Before I continue I will let you know that this fixed my problem. I can now access the internet. But on the chance that you want to review the information I am sending all that you asked for below:

Under Network adapters are the same two as before:
3Com 3C905TX-based Ethernet Adapter (Generic)
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

The Intel adapter had a red X by it. There were no other items in Device Manager with yellow ? or !.
The reset commands evidently did the trick. After entering them I was able to connect. Below is the file:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Charlie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : outlaw
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-C6-11-D0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 08, 2008 4:06:09 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 15, 2008 4:06:09 P
M

I have to admit that I thought it was hopeless. I was really relieved when this worked. Thank you for sticking with me on this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey, that's great.  There have been a few other times when those repairs had to be run twice to fix things. Or did you not run them earlier?

Anyhow, you can mark this 'Solved' using the button at the upper left of your first post.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't know why but I can never find the link to mark a post solved. When I click on the tools button there is only two options. One is to email the page and the other is Show Printable Version. How do I get the option to mark solved?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

mwredt said:


> I don't know why but I can never find the link to mark a post solved. When I click on the tools button there is only two options. One is to email the page and the other is Show Printable Version. How do I get the option to mark solved?


I think it is now at your first post on the left but only you can see it.


----------



## zuperclark (Sep 9, 2008)

try to remove the ethernet adapter, then insert it again... or try to buy a new one...


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

zuberclark,
Thank you for your response. My problem was recently solved but I can't get it marked as solved. When I click on the Thread Tools button I only get two options. One is to email this page and the other is to get a printable version or something like that. How can I get the option to mark solved?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't know why I am having such a time, but I cannot see and "Mark Solved" button at the upper left corner of the page. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Upper left corner of your *first post* in the thread. You won't see it on page 2 or page 3 or any post but numero uno.


----------

